# Kaffelogic Roaster, whats everyones experiences



## Frank Willis (Jan 28, 2021)

It seems that Kaffelogic is about to launch via Kickstarter to international markets. Thought it about time we opened a bit of open and frank (pardon the pun!) discussion around this roaster which I personally find excellent, and it seems to have found great favour downunder. Anyway, bombs away..... any other users out there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There was some initial debate here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50112-kaffelogic-nano-7/page/5/?do=embed#comments


----------



## il_guru (Sep 17, 2020)

User here! But i got it just last week and i have only 6 roast under my belt. I'm trying to get some grasp on the profile, some premaded and one custom. All are drinkable, so I'm quite satisfied with my purchase.

The machine is easy and fast to use, almost no clean needed. If you have any question that i could answer, let me know


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Frank Willis @il_guru iirc then @Beeroclockis the man ye seek.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought a Nano 7 just before Christmas on the Beta Testers program. I'd been following their progress for quite some time. I was looking for an alternative to the Ikawa Pro which has become frankly ridiculously expensive.

So far I'm very pleased with my purchase, is it perfect no - but there just isn't anything available at the same price with it's functions.

The Kaffelogic is a very capable roaster with the ability to contour airflow completely independently to heat - something the Ikawa doesn't allow.

The use of a bare thermocouple allows for very accurate profile following and is located in the bean mass.

The Nano 7 is also capable of back to back roasting (no gloves required  it can be software driven via pre-installed profiles - but still has full functionality from the device buttons itself.

The user is able to make simple adjustments in roast degree from the machine it or delve deeper and build or tweak core profiles or user contributed ones in Kaffelogic Studio software - without the need for any subscription service.

There is already a growing community and forum in place, what's more I've found the team behind this very accessible.

Cheers Phil


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Seems like it can do far more than what my Ikawa Home can currently do... Interesting one to watch.


----------



## Drasunia (Mar 2, 2020)

If super early bird was still available, I would go for that. Now the price seems to be pretty steep


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Drasunia said:


> If super early bird was still available, I would go for that. Now the price seems to be pretty steep


 Pretty steep compared to what?


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Drasunia said:


> If super early bird was still available, I would go for that. Now the price seems to be pretty steep


 I was tempted as well. If there was enough people for a group buy, then you can get 10 of them @$1000 each.


----------



## awaitken10 (Jun 17, 2020)

Drasunia said:


> If super early bird was still available, I would go for that. Now the price seems to be pretty steep


 The super early bird is a great deal (below wholesale!) but unrealistic that KL can sell these roasters for that price...it's a business after all. I think the current price is good considering it includes delivery from NZ and the new chaff collector they are releasing later in the year. I think you would be hard pushed to find another roaster with the same capabilities and support at £672. The Ikawa is £970 for example.



earthflattener said:


> I was tempted as well. If there was enough people for a group buy, then you can get 10 of them @$1000 each.


 Definitely worth a shout if you could get 10 people!


----------

